# Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?



## Musterangler:-D (8. März 2015)

Hallo Forum,
Ich komm direkt mal zum Wichtigstem: Kann man auch mit einer Baitcast-Kombo (D.A.M. EFFZETT PRO SPECIALIST BC und ABU Garcia Ambassadeur Black Max) auch auf Meerforellen "gehen"? Ich weiß es geht, aber ist es sinnvoll (Wurfgewicht, Salzwasserbeständigkeit, Handhabung im Wasser, etc.)? #c 
Ich hab mich jetzt auch schon im Internet umgeschaut, aber habe nicht wirklich Hilfreiches gefunden.


Desweiteren kann mir jemand vielleicht ein paar Tipps für meine Ausrüstung( Welche Köder bei euch fängig sind? oder Wo es gute Stellen um Lübeck rum gibt?)? #c |kopfkrat 



Ich hoffe ich kriege einwenig Hilfe.

LG
Philipp


P.S.: Wer Lust hat am 21. und/oder 22.März in der Region Lübeck ein paar Meerforellen zu jagen, bitte per PN bei mir melden. :m


----------



## Henryhst (8. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

Naja denke es geht aber mit ner Standard spinkombo wirst du weiter werfen und das ist oft mal sehr wichtig.


----------



## daci7 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

Ich bin zwar kein MeFo-Künstler, aber wenn man die Kameraden mit der Fusselpeitsche beangeln kann, sollte auch 'ne Baitcaster weit genug raus kommen und wenn man die so gern benutzt ...
Ob die Black Max salzwassertauglich ist weiß ich allerdings nicht - für ein/zwei mal sicherlich egal, ansonsten wirds unschön. Nicht das abspülen mit Süßwasser nach dem Fischen vergessen


----------



## Taxidermist (8. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

Würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen, mich in einem windigen Revier (Küste), noch dazu wenn es um Wurfweiten geht, mit einer Baitcaster rumzuquälen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

Ein Vorteil der Baitcaster bei Seitenwind z. B.:
Weniger Schnur in der Luft, weil der Köder die Schnur abziehen muss und nicht wie bei der Stationären die Schnur lose vom Wind von der Rolle geholt werden kann.

Mit einer gut abgestimmten Baitcaster kannst Du mit Mefoködergewichten UND Übung sicher genauso weit werfen wir mit der Stationären, in Einzelfällen auch weiter.

Sicht ist wichtig - Tüddel im Dunkeln macht keine Laune.

Nachteil bei vielen Baitcastern KÖNNTEN (nicht müssen) bei dem von vielen Mefoanglern bevorzugten schnellen Einholtempo auch der geringere Schnureinzug/Übersetzung sein.

Wer aber gerne baitcastet, der wird sicher mit der Baitcaster seine Mefos fangen UND seinen Spaß dabei haben..


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

In das Thema würde ich mich gerne mit einklinken! ... der (Angler)Mensch braucht ja immer mal wieder neue Herausforderungen, daher  habe ich mir auf die Fahne  geschrieben mal das Fischen bzw. Werfen mit der Baitcaster zu erlernen... Ich bin was das Baitcasten anbelangt absoluter Neuling. .. hab das www  schon ein wenig durchforstet, aber nicht so recht fündig geworden.
Also ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Rolle ,die Köder zwischen  18 und 25gr. (weit)wirft.Diese sollte schon "Salzwasserfest "sein und einen Schnur Einzug besitzen der schon an die 75-80cm geht. Ähnlich wie bei ner Statio halt.
Des Weiteren Suche ich eine passende Rute mit Triggergriff um die 3m, mit der man die oben angegebenen Ködergewicht gut werfen und führen kann.
Wenn jemand dazu ein paar Tips hat,gerne her damit!... preislich setze ich mal 400 für Rute und Rolle an. Muss nicht ausgeschöpft werden,aber ich möchte auch nicht "Billig" kaufen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*



> Des Weiteren Suche ich eine passende Rute mit Triggergriff um die 3m, mit der man die oben angegebenen Ködergewicht gut werfen und führen kann.


Trigger brauchste nicht, nur genügend Ringe auf der Rute, weil die ja nach oben zeigen (Schnurreibung im Drill am Blank vermeiden)..

Ich selber mag aber Triggerruten eh nicht so ;-)))

Hab das schon vor über 20 Jahren (allerdings Dorschblinkern, nicht Mefo) mit ner 20 Gramm Silstar Traverse X  (die aber auch locker 30 Gramm warf, ohne Trigger ;-))) und einer Abu Ultramag gemacht.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

Kein Plan ob man einen Triggergriff  "braucht" , aber mein Verständnis sagt mir,das ich durch den Triggergriff ein wenig mehr Stabilität in die Rute beim Kurbeln bekomme, da die Rolle ja oben sitzt....viele Ringe ist klar!.. soweit bin ich schon...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

Trigger brauchste zum "Einhandwerfen" (siehste auch an den kurzen Enden der Triggerruten) - fürs Mefoangeln (oder z. B. auch Hecht oder Waller) also absolut unnötig..


----------



## Musterangler:-D (8. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

Danke für die schnellen antworten.
@Taxidermist
Meine Erfahrungen bei Wind sind mit der baitcaster durchaus positiv. Ich finde der Köder fliegt fast besser als ohne Wind.

@dorschjaeger75
Also ich persönlich brauche den Trigger unbedingt ,es ist einfach angenehmer wenn Du lange Zeit wirfst und so einbisschen Entlastung durch den Trigger hast. (Persönliche Empfindung)

@Thomas9904
Der Schnureinzug von meiner abu finde ich persönlich sehr gut auch bei andere Baitcaster die ich mal betaschen dürfte fand ich den Schnureinzug sehr anständig (Stichwort Gescheites Getriebe)


Noch mal zu dem Thema Wind: 
Ich bin selber noch nicht wirklich Meeresangelerfahren. Deshalb noch mal die Frage.
Wenn ich einen 30g Blinker rausballere merkt man dann auch einen Windeinfluss?


Und ein weiterer Vorteil der Baitcast, wenn du den ganzen Tag Am Wasser bist, ist das es ist deutlich zeigefinger schonender ist |kopfkrat :m

Hoffe hier kommt noch einbisschen was.

P.S.: Sorry für Fehler schreibe Am handy


----------



## Franky D (8. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

Eigentlich ist es schon ein alter Hut mit Multi in dem Fall round Profile auf mefo zu angeln funktioniert ja schließlich auch bei den Kollegen in der Brandung. Ich selber bin seit längerer Zeit im Zwiespalt mir eine Multi Kombi zuzulegen. Martin vom Angeltreff in neustadt in Holstein hat mich auf den dreh gebracht er selber fischt so auf mefo.

@dorschjäger eine passende Rute hierfür wäre die Savage Gear parabellum in der Multi Version


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

@Musterangler...
Genau das ist auch mein Verständnis  vom Triggergriff. .. soll das ganze halt bequemer bzw. Stabiler im Gebrauch  machen. ..
@Franky...
Mir sind an der Küste auch  schon  ein paar "Freaks" begegnet die mittels Baitcaster ihre Blinker ins Wasser befördert  haben... zuerst  belächelt , später bewundert  reifte in  Mir der Plan "das lernst du auch"... die Savage Gear Parabellum  sieht und liest sich schon mal verdammt gut! ! Allerdings scheinen die Triggermodelle auszulaufen. Zumindest konnte ich Sie online nicht im aktuellen  Katalog finden.  Das  einzige  Triggermodell was ich bis jetzt finden konnte, ist die 2,89m mit 12-40gr.WG... gibt's da vielleicht noch ein paar Alternativen? 
Zum Thema Rollen hab ich noch gar keine Ideen was da tauglich ist. So von den "technischen Daten " her,könnte ich mir die Daiwa Tatula Modelle sowie die Shimano Chronarch  201E7 / ChronarchCI4+ und einige Abu Revo  Modelle gut vorstellen. Hab aber wie gesagt keine Ahnung welche von den Rollen jetzt tauglich ist. Da wäre es schön noch ein paar Meinungen von Leuten zu hören, die diese Rollen in Gebrauch haben...


----------



## Franky D (9. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

@dorschjäger ruf doch einfach mal bei Martin vom Angeltreff in Neustadt an der hilft dir sicherlich gerne weiter und dürfte auch entsprechendes Equipment bei sich im Laden haben


----------



## vermesser (9. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

Also Thomas, da bin ich ja etwas anderer Meinung als du. Bei Multiruten ist der Triggergriff schon nicht ganz unwichtig. Bedingt durch die obenliegende Ringe und Rolle hat die Rute immer die Tendenz, sich um zudrehen in ihre "natürliche" Lage. Um das zu verhindern, ist der Trigger hilfreich. Es geht ohne, aber es geht besser mit. 

Zum Thema: Gelegentlich, selten sieht man das mit Mefo und Multi. Es geht mit Sicherheit. Ob es sinnvoll ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich tue mich mit dem Werfen mit Multi so schon schwer...ob ich das auch noch im Wasser stehend mit Gegen- oder Seitenwind haben muss?

Von der Fenwick Ironfeather gibt es eine Multivariante mit um die 3m Länge...


----------



## Musterangler:-D (9. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

@dorschjaeger75 
Also wenn du dir eine Multi-/Baitcasterrolle kaufen willst, kann ich dir Abu Gracia absoulut und uneingeschrenckt Empfehlen. Entweder eine Revo oder für den etwas schmaleren Geldbeutel Die   Black Max. Von DAM oder Shimano würde ich bei Multis eigentlich die Finger lassen. Obwohl ich totaler DAM-Fan bin finde ich die Multis mist. Multirollenruten sind von DAM sind echt gut aus meiner Sicht (Ich darf selber eine DAM EFFZETT PRO SPECIALIST BC mein Eigenennen und bin echt begeistert von der Rute :m ).

@Franky D
Die Savage Gear parabellum ist soweit ich weiß #c
1. ein Auslaufmodell und
2. Für meinen Geschmack viel zu groß für eine Triggerrute (Unhandlichkeit mit einer Multi und einer solchen Peitsche)


Ich hab jetzt noch mal im Netz geguckt und nichts gefunden, das die Black Max salzbeständig ist, wodurch ich noch am überlegen bin ob ich mit der ans Salzwasser gehe. Die Rolle ist nagelneu (Zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen) und war erst selten am Wasser und ich will sie mir nicht direkt versauen, oder verträgt die Rolle sowas ein, zwei mal? ;+


----------



## Franky D (9. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*



Musterangler:-D schrieb:


> @dorschjaeger75
> Also wenn du dir eine Multi-/Baitcasterrolle kaufen willst, kann ich dir Abu Gracia absoulut und uneingeschrenckt Empfehlen. Entweder eine Revo oder für den etwas schmaleren Geldbeutel Die Black Max. Von DAM oder Shimano würde ich bei Multis eigentlich die Finger lassen. Obwohl ich totaler DAM-Fan bin finde ich die Multis mist. Multirollenruten sind von DAM sind echt gut aus meiner Sicht (Ich darf selber eine DAM EFFZETT PRO SPECIALIST BC mein Eigenennen und bin echt begeistert von der Rute :m ).
> 
> @Franky D
> ...


 
richtig das ist sie Aber du willst ja schlieslich auch auf wurfweite kommen und dazu brauchst du schon so mindest 2,70m die black max würde ich nicht wirklich ins auge fassen da diese nicht wirklich gute daten von der übersetzung aufweist und eher zu den einsteiger modellen gehört.

bei baitcastern kommt es auch auf den Typ an wie gut sie Laufen und welche gewichte sich mit ihr fischen lassen.

Ich würde eh bei der Jagt auf mefo auf eine Roundprofile zurückgreifen


----------



## Mark_HH (9. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

Moinsen in die Runde... 

ich habe den selben Plan gehabt: mit einer leichten Baitcaster Kombi auf Meerforellen. 

Eine passende Rute habe ich in Europa nicht gefunden (in den USA und Japan gibt es Ruten die meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen - aber auch teuer und Garantie Problem) - somit habe ich mir eine Rute bauen lassen - 9 Fuß - optimales Wurfgewicht 18 Gramm - Triggergriff. 

Gewicht der Rute unter 160 Gramm ;-) dazu eine ABU Revo MGX (150 Gramm) MEGA! 

Aber die ersten Versuche bei schwierigen Bedingungen (Gegenwind, Kälte, Dämmerung, Regen) haben eine deutliche Ernüchterung gebracht!!! Kalte Finger haben einfach weniger Gefühl (auch der "Bremsdaumen"), Gegenwind macht einen langsameren Flug des Köders - die Rolle dreht aber Vollgas = Perücke! In der Dämmerung sieht man den Köder nicht einschlagen - zu spät gebremst = Perücke :-(

Wenn man optimale Bedingungen hat - alles gut! ABER wann gibt es die schon an der Küste?

Ich habe die Rute auf Stationärolle umbauen lassen - neuer Griff, neue Ringe, neue Kosten :-( eine 2500 Shimano Sustain mit _STROFT GTP _- los gehts...

Am letzten Wochenende dann der Test... hat funktioniert!!! 

Also immer gut überlegen bevor man investiert... Achja... die Abu Revo MGX ist so gut wie neu... für 180,- EUR  + Versand gebe ich die ab! Da sind auch noch 200 Meter Stroft GTP mit 5 Kg Tragkraft drauf ;-)

So long... beste Grüße in die Runde

Markus


----------



## bbfishing (9. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

Moin
ich fisch die Rainer Korn Sea Spinn als Multiversion mit Trigger und einer Abu Inshore Rolle auf Mefo. Ich hab keine Probleme damit die Köder richtig weit rauszuwerfen. Wenn ich nur Blinker reinleier ist eine normale Spinnrolle sicher bequemer, aber Wobbler twitchen oder auch mit Gummis fischen find ich die Baitcastercombo ideal. 
Die Rolle hab ich seit 3 Jahren im Salzwasser im Gebrauch und noch nichts damit gehabt. Im Gegensatz zu einigen angeblich salwasserbeständigen Spinnrollen.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Musterangler:-D (9. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

Na ja Ich denke das ich an dem Wochenende mal vorsichtshalber einmal die Baitcastcombo mit nehme und gleichzeitig mal die normale Statiokombo mitnehme. Ich werde mal beides probieren. Ich hoffe, dass ich direkt beim ersten Mal Mefoangeln was fange. Das Problem an meinem Plan ist die Statiokombi. Ich habe keine 3 Meter Spinnrute. Ich hab gerade schon mal bei Askari geguckt (Kumpel will da gerade Bestellen und da würde ich mich gerne ranhängen wegen den Versandkosten  ) Ich hab jetzt die Quantum Specialist Smart Razor Spin in 300cm ins Auge gefasst, weiß aber nicht ob die was taugt oder nicht. Mein Limit sind auch nur so ca. 25€ da ich noch Schüler bin. :vik: |rotwerden

@Mark_HH
Schöner Fisch! :m Was sind den die Eckdaten gewesen?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*



Mark_HH schrieb:


> Moinsen in die Runde...
> 
> ich habe den selben Plan gehabt: mit einer leichten Baitcaster Kombi auf Meerforellen.
> 
> ...


mmh... das bremst meine Euphorie jetzt aber schon ein wenig... klingt aber alles plausibel. .. leider... dafür 300 bis 400 tacken eventuell  "zu beerdigen " ist schon  hart. .. ich geh glaube ich doch nochmal in mich ob man ne Baitcaster an der Küste "braucht "...


----------



## Musterangler:-D (9. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

Ich werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren! Ich stelle mir vor, dass selbst wenn es nicht wirklich gut funktioniert hat man ein bisschen Gesprächsstoff #6. 

@dorschjaeger75
Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall mal das Süßwasserangeln mit der Baitcast ans Herz legen. Das ist was ganz anderes als mit Statio und mir macht es echt Spaß. Du musst ja nicht direkt 300-400€ ausgeben. Wenn du mal jemanden siehst frag ihn mal ob du mal werfen darfst oder kauf dir ein Einsteiger-Set mit einer billigeren Rute und Rolle. Ich weiß ich wieder hole mich, aber ich kann dir meine Kombi empfehlen. 

Rute: DAM Effzett Pro Specialist BC                             ca. 65€
Rolle: Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Black MAX 2 L              ca. 40€
Schnur:Berkley Whiplash Blaze Orange 250m               ca. 22€
=ca 127€ 

Finde ich zum ausprobieren echt in Ordnung und wenn`s dir nicht liegt kannst du die Rolle und die Rute wieder bei Ebay oder so verkaufen... #a #v :vik:


----------



## Franky D (9. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*



Musterangler:-D schrieb:


> Ich werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren! Ich stelle mir vor, dass selbst wenn es nicht wirklich gut funktioniert hat man ein bisschen Gesprächsstoff #6.
> 
> @dorschjaeger75
> Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall mal das Süßwasserangeln mit der Baitcast ans Herz legen. Das ist was ganz anderes als mit Statio und mir macht es echt Spaß. Du musst ja nicht direkt 300-400€ ausgeben. Wenn du mal jemanden siehst frag ihn mal ob du mal werfen darfst oder kauf dir ein Einsteiger-Set mit einer billigeren Rute und Rolle. Ich weiß ich wieder hole mich, aber ich kann dir meine Kombi empfehlen.
> ...



Hast du zu der Rute noch ein paar Daten wie Länge und wg? Welche Köder fischst du damit und wie lassen die sich werfen?


----------



## Musterangler:-D (9. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

Die Rute ist 215 cm lang und und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 14-42 Gramm. Ich selber benutze sie zum mittelschweren Spinnfischen und zum jiggen. Meistens nehme ich Gummifische mit ungefahr 18 gr Bleiköpfen. Das Werfern mit den Ködern geht echt gut. Immer wenn ich werfe treffe ich besser als mit Statiokombo. Auch das twichen und so geht aus meiner Sicht besser als mit anderen Ruten.

Hersteller Link für die Rute: http://www.dam.de/de/content/effzett-pro-specialist-bc

Hersteller Link für die Rolle: http://www.abugarcia-fishing.de/catalogue/rollen,767/multirollen,773/black-max,5098.html


----------



## Deep Down (9. März 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

Ich hab mich experimenteller Weise sogar schon mit einer 2,10er Jerke bis 80gr WG ins Salzige gestellt und dickere Wobbs durch geleiert. Ist echt freaky!
Abgebrochen habe ich die Sache nur, weil aufgrund der Baitcaster über die Hand laufendes 3° kaltes Wasser dann doch für ne klamme Kralle sorgte.

Ich würde jetzt in Anlehnung an ne Swimbaitrute nun ne längere und leichtere Triggerrute nutzen und kleine Jerks nehmen, die man durchkurbeln kann. Z.B: kleine Slider und die kleinen Savagear Belly ups! Das sollte funzen!


----------



## magnus12 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

Da der besser zahlende Teil meiner Kunden fast nur Baitcaster fischt habe ich mir letztes Jahr auch mal eine gekauft. Letzte Woche war ich damit am NOK wo ich tiefes Wasser und begrenzte Wurfweite vorfinde, die meisten Forellen stehen dort an der Kante. 
Die Aktion die ich damit aus den Pilkern (mehr dazu) raushole ist Weltklasse. Das direkte Ankurbeln und Jerken macht die Fische total wuschig. Ich hatte zwar nur etwa 40min. Angelzeit bis ich versuchte die Ringe hinter den Dalben anzuwerfen und mir dabei eine finale Perücke einfing, bis dahin aber schon einen kleinen Fisch gefangen und mehrere Kontakte, gefühlt deutlich mehr als sonst. 

Es gibt an der Küste sogn. "Fliegenfischer" die genau so erfolgreich sind wie Spinnangler obwohl sie nur einen Bruchteil der Reichweite erzielen. Wenn du mit der Baitcaster vertraut bist und sie an der Küste einsetzen willst, dann nutze sie doch um mit den dir vertrauten Raubfischködern mal etwas zu zaubern anstatt mit 08/15 Weitwurfködern dieselben Forellen zu langweilen die schon bei den anderen Anglern nicht gebissen haben.   

Einer der mit Abstand erfolgreichsten Mefo-Angler den ich kenne fischt 10 Monate im Jahr mit der Fliege und 2 Monate mit dem Illex Water Monitor, und er schert sich einen Dreck darum ob der Snaps weiter fliegt. 

Gruß
|wavey:
Frank


----------



## xbsxrvxr (30. April 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

ist aber auch n "bißchen" vom befischten strandabschnitt abhängig...sollte man schon dazu sagen


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

Die besser zahlenden Kunden sind sicherlich auch welche, die den besseren Strandabschnitt mit den besseren Fischen aussuchen. Das klappt schon.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (30. April 2015)

*AW: Mit Baitcast auf Meerforelle?*

ach ja, natürlich


----------

